# Building my First Fursuit!!!



## Scout_Auxfur (Aug 18, 2009)

Hi, so after finding this website, meeting some furries, and becoming absolutly addicted to furrydom, I am building my own fursuit! With absolutly no experience, no schematics and nothing but a newfound passion for furries, expressing my innerself and excitment for meeting new furries 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So... Anyways if anyone is interested in the progress, has any tips, wants any advice from a newbe on what hasen't worked for me or whatever please post! And if there are any furries that wanna say hi, or if there are any folks in washington say hi!!! My goal is to go to the rainfurrest in seatac next month with my own homemade fursuit! And if you have seen this on another website I kinda got outed for posting about fursuits; and directed here, so here are a few of my updates up until now.

As for the update thus far:

So far I have bought some good quality enameled wire for $4.88, its called "daisy wire" or "anchor wire" and it cost $4.88 for 50ft at the local hardware store. Right now I have spent about 2 hours using it to build a frame for the head. Currently I have built the upper head down to the top of the nose, framing the general shape. Tonight I will be working on the rest of the framing of the head, although I will have to pickup more wire tommorow. I think my next step, after finishing the framing and molding of the wire is going to be figuring out the jaw & lower mouth, then taping the head with cloth tape to add structure that I can work with. (Oh and I still need to make the ears 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

In regards to the jaw, does anyone have any opinions or advice? I have read about and seen pictures of these awesome lower jaws that can move with your lower jaw, but the upper muzzle stays fixed. Then again I have also seen typical fixed muzzles. I donno, how would I go about making a moveable jaw; should I, is it worth it? Iv'e never seen any furries in person so I donno... Any Advice???? So far I have framed the upper head and top of the muzzle and stopped there.

Oh and this is my first fursuit so sorry i'm not even going to attempt to try anamatronics... And any advice on a cheap place to get faux fur? I think I'm gonna check out ebay; tried the local goodwill today with no success... Found a few "furry" rugs there but no furry fabric...


----------



## Scout_Auxfur (Aug 18, 2009)

So... I have been working on my fursuit; still just my head (still waiting on some fur I ordered online).

So anyways for the head I decided I was going to build a frame out of wire, which ended up taking about 4 hours give or take, maybe a bit more. I then gave it a layer of duct tape, made a few rearrangements and then gave it the okay. Well next I decided I needed some fur, and after searching online I finally decided maybe it might be cheaper to try to get it locally, so after work I stoped in and picked up some fur at joanns. I got:

2 yards x 60in of white .5in pile faux fur Cost $15
.5 yard x 60in of off white/gray 1in pile faux fur $7
1 yard x60in of brown/black mixed 1in pile faux fur $10

And I ordered online a cool looking 3 yards of 60in gray mixed realistic 2in pile faux fur. (It's still on the way; will arrive on 8/19 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) Cost $37 W/ Shipping

Now that I have some fur I cut out pieces and started glueing them onto the face. I am almost done with most of the fur on the face, with the exception of the parts that I am going to do with the long pile fur that's on it's way. See Scout Auxfur for pictures... My next steps for the head will be to do a bit of sewing to better secure the edges of the fur where they connect. And thenthe lower hanging part that will match the suit & my neck part.

After that I still need to figure out the eyes... I am thinking I might buy some cheap polarized yellow sunglasses at the local goodwill for $3 and use those lenses, attach them to the head and paint a pupil? Any other ideas? The eyes are kind of oval shaped...

Also I still need to add foam padding which I bought at Fred Meyers for $5 to the inside to hold my head in place, and figure out a better way to ventelate it so I don't suffocate (thinking of some tubing in the nose and mouth?) Oh and I am going to order a black rubber molded nose on line for the snout.

Next will be the suit!


----------



## Scout_Auxfur (Aug 18, 2009)

So far cheap is about $110 (forgot to add in prices for duct tape, thus far, and glue) in materials... So Far... And there are some pictures on the link above for Scout Auxfur ^ The biggest expense from the way I see it is time. Oh and the pictures on the link show the head which I warn you looks really rough and kind of odd... But I am going to do some dying and blending to make it look better... 

So today more work on my head; I found a cool way of plending the fur and hiding the seams, so I have spent most of today and last night working on that. And it's looking great!

After some thinking, I have decided I am going to buy a wolf jaw (with teeth), and glass eyes online at a taxidermy shop to add to my head. I still need to figure out paw pads and claws, but I'll wait on those; I still have a bunch of other stuff todo. Right now I need to earn some extra money for the supplies from the taxidermy shop; about $50 (I know not "cheap" but I want this to look super awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) Thanks for reading the updates, and feel free to post + comments!


----------



## Scout_Auxfur (Aug 18, 2009)

As for a newer update, I found some great accessories at an internet taxidermy shop. I am going to order a pair of blue "marlin" 30mm glass flat backed eyes, a simulated wolf nose and an unpainted jaw set. I figured I would go for the unpainted set, rather then the painted set which is about $15-$30 depending on the set. The total for that order should be about $30 ish dollars with shipping. And I think I can find some paint lying arround at home. And I decided I will order a set of 2 paw pads from denofwolves(dot)com for about $20 with shipping unless I can find them cheaper elsewhere. And I still have yet to find some claws; the claws on denofwolves are just too expensive (would be about $30 shipped for 10 claws) and that just seems too expensive for me; for that price I will see if I can find them elsewhere or I might make my own.

I did figure out what I am going to do for the eyes, I am going to use those blue marlin 30mm glass eyes and attach them to some black fiberglass screen, and put them to the outside of the eye hole; leaving space near the tear ducts for me to see. And then I might put some more fur as eyelids to help camoflauge the area near the tear ducts.

Although I am not quite shure on the feet yet. Origionally i was thinking to do a typical fur with pads, but after thinking about it, I don't want to quickly destroy the feet walking on them, so any suggestions? Oh and I decided I'm going to use some foam to make more pronounced rear legs.

One last note, I'm psyched; I receive the 2in pile gray fur on Wednesday in the mail that I ordered! And I will post new pics of the head after I finish the fur on it, on Wednesday!


----------



## Scout_Auxfur (Aug 18, 2009)

I am sooo psyched, tommorow (Wednesday I get my package of fur in the mail!!!) And then I can finally finish the fur on my head. And once I get the money I'm going to order the jaw, eyes and nose from the taxidermy site, and the paws from denovwolves, unless anyone has any better ideas???

Oh and I was thinking last night after all of the claws I could find were a fortune, I think I am going to make my own. What I am thinking is get some wire; maybe the anchor line I got (still have about 80 ft left) and make the shape of a claw; and make a longer wire so I can secure it to my paw so it won't hang off, and then cast a mold around the wire in the shape of a claw. I can then paint it. Any suggestions on making the mold? I was thinking maybe melt plastic into a mold, or clay and bake it; rounding it down with fine sandpaper, or hot glue and paint them? Any suggetions at all?


----------



## Keryu (Aug 19, 2009)

Hmm, for you're claws, I would suggest a much easier method and just sculpting them out of clay. Their very light weight and can be replaced easily ^^ then you can make a backing to the claw and basically making it an anchor. I LOVED how that worked with my fox suit last year. They stayed in there and her nice and tight and did not move easily. The only problem I had with them is where I placed them. Since they did not bend or anything, and I placed them so low on the paws (feet paws) the ground wore them away quickly so as long as you bring them up to a good level, I'm positive it'll be perfect ^^


----------



## Scout_Auxfur (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks for the tip! I was thinking about using clay, but wouldn't I need a kiln to bake them? I'm not entirely familiar with use of clay... Also I would worry about them shattering from hitting concrete. Oh and allong the lines of rear paws, do you have any reccommendations on creating wear resistant paws? I am worried that they will get destroyed from normal walking... And any tips on pawpads?


----------



## Keryu (Aug 19, 2009)

Clay: Well I know your concerns but luckily there is a special clay out there! It's sold at most art stores alike Joann's and Micheal's >w< there are two kinds I recommend that are cheap and very nice: Sculpey and Fimo. Both can be baked in the oven and do not shatter! It's like a plastic clay and it hardens nicely ^^

As for the paws, I have yet to find any solution except make a pair of sandles for the foot paws. It's the only thing I can imagine that would protect them from everything. Hmm... other then that I have seen someone use a kind of rubber. What I think they did was made a cast in plaster of huge wolf paw pads then pore in some dragon skin
http://www.reynoldsam.com/index.php?cPath=2_1115_1129
That is my best advise for the paw pads ^^


----------



## Scout_Auxfur (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks for the tips, I am now leaning on picking up some faux leather at joann's or somewhere like that and making pads; putting some padding undernieth and sewing them on. And I will definatly take a look at that clay, that sounds like a great idea.

Oh and picture-wise, I will post new pictures of the head as it comes allong, after I get the rear fabric sewn on, which comes today!


----------



## Keryu (Aug 19, 2009)

Awesome! Well good luck ^^


----------



## Scout_Auxfur (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi everyone that has bothered to read my post  I just got the fur I ordered, and have done some further work, and I wanted to share the most recent pictures. You can see them here: Scout Auxfur So anyways I got the fur today; and it was not what I expected, but it will work. And after looking at my head it does seem a bit weird with the gray hair in back (kind of looks like a "hick" haircut) but anyways not too bad for a first fursuit... What does everyone else think? I still need to add the nose, jaws w/teeth, lips and eyes... So what does everone think, any opinions?

Oh and I picked up a zipper, fake leather fabric and more sewing supplies from the store (can't believe how many needles I have broken!) I'm going to try using the fake leather fabric to make the paws, with padding underneith; see how it turns out...


----------



## Glitch (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh, I do believe how many needles you broke.  I broke two on my partial alone.

Try combing out the fur (I went and bought a flea comb; it wasn't used at all except for my suit - it makes the fur really nice and takes out loose clumps), and making the transition to the length to the grey strip in the back a little more gradual.  I recommend using electric clippers - like the do for haircuts - or just using scissors.  With scissors, be sure to cut at an angle just so there aren't rows of fur.  

With the pawpads, what I say you should to is make sure the edge of the vinyl is folded to the back so all you can see is the round-ish shape of the pad.  
Use the vinyl for the inside of the mouth and lips as well.

As for the teeth, I recommend an oven-bake clay such as Super Sculpey or FIMO.  (Personally, I like FIMO.  I have a big brick of Scupley I keep on my desk for sculpting things as I feel like it).  There are many methods for eyes that depend on what you want; for that, poke around!.  But, WHATEVER YOU DO, don't just put a screen of fabric in place and paint/draw on it with marker.  It's just really creepy.  o.o

You could have made the nose with vinyl and foam underneath as well, but you already furred.  "/  It wouldn't flow too good.  I have no recommendations that.


----------



## Scout_Auxfur (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks for the tips, yeah I will try trimming the back fur; the main thing is I just think the color scheme looks a bit goofy, but whatever, it's my first; it might look more like an odd hybrid wolf (wolf + I donno what = super wolf  ). As for the teeth, eyes and nose, last night (after I finally got paid!) I bought a taxidermy wolf jaw with teeth (unpainted), wolf tounge, wolf nose and a pair of 30mm blue marlin glass eyes with a flat back. It was expensive; $35 plus s/h, but I think it will make it look pretty cool.

I think I am going to put black screen on the eyes and then attach the blue marlin eyes to that; so I can see through the tear ducts. As for the nose, not sure yet, but I am thinking I will hot glue, and then sew the nose on over the partially furred nose, then upt some fur arround the edges. And after I get the jaws, and paint them, I will hotglue and then sew (depends on how solid the jaw material is) and then add lips with the fake leather, to accent it.

I'm really nervous about the suit itself, but I think I will start tonight. I started with my first paw/glove last night, and today realized one of the fingers is too small, so I will need to unsew that finger, and add some more fur to make it bigger. I am thinking I will finish the paws, then attach those to arms, then work on the chest etc. I'm now debating whether or not I want a full fursuit or only a partial... since it would be easier... Any suggestions? Thank you for the tips! I'm really hoping to go to rainfurrest! I'm waiting to hear back from a couple with a room to see if they still have a spot in their room at the hotel, and so far they sound like cool people. Anyone else on here going to rainfurrest?


----------



## Scout_Auxfur (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh as for the "cheap fursuit" thing, cost is now about $160 (Ouch) and expected cost for Rainfurrest is $200+ (Ouch) Expensive!


----------



## Scout_Auxfur (Aug 22, 2009)

So I have been working on my fursuit; I just finished my paws, which took about 5 hours each, but I think turned out great! I traced my hand, and then traced an outline about 3/4 of an inch bigger then my hand, so they are loose, and the fingers don't extend all the way down to the bottom of my fingers, but they still have dexterity (I can easily open a door) and they look more like paws. Also I bought some fake leather fabric at the store, and cut it out into paw pad shapes, then slightly glued it onto the paws (before sewing the paws together) and micro-sewed the edges (very very close to the edges) and they turned out awesome. I will post some pictures so click on the link above to see them.

I am still waiting on the accessories for the head (jaws & teeth, eyes, tounge and nose) which will arrive next thursday 8/27/09.

Oh and the big question for now is deciding how much of a suit I want to make. Origionnaly I was thinking a whole fursuit, then a half fursuit, now a 3/4 fursuit or maybe a whole fursuit.... Any suggestions?


----------



## Scout_Auxfur (Aug 22, 2009)

Oh the stuff from the taxidermy shop, with shipping was $47 (my pockets are quite a bit lighter  )


----------



## Scout_Auxfur (Aug 22, 2009)

One thing I started thinking about today, is I think to make my head look better, I was thinking about adding long gray hair. Does anyone have any advice as to where I can find some realistic long hair? Not fur; just hair; I was going to manually weave it into the medium length back gray hair and a bit between the ears. So I just need tons of good long strands... I was thinking sewing thread, but that would look weird I think. Any Advice???

PLEASE give me some advice! Any critiques, tips, suggestions, anything helps! Thank You!!!!


----------



## RoseHexwit (Aug 23, 2009)

Uh...a wig? Halloween's a good time to find wigs. Maybe you could get a long-haired grey wig and cut the strands of hair off. Or attach the wig to your head.


----------

